# Favourite Movie Quote



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You can't have two.

Goldfinger "No Mr. Bond I expect you to die"

Samuel Jackson (Pulp Fiction) a very close runner up.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Yoda in The Empire Strikes Back:

"Try not. Do. Or do not. There is no try."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Two TTs so I me having two  
Italian job "Your only suppose to blow the bloody doors off"

Terminator "I'll be back"


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

From Shawshank:

Andy Dufresne: The funny thing is - on the outside, I was an honest man, straight as an arrow. I had to come to prison to be a crook.

Or the best moment in the Bourne Series:

Bourne: I want someone I know to take me in.There was a girl in Paris. Part of the program. She used to handle the medication.

Pamela Landy: What if we can't find her?

Bourne: It's easy. She's standing right in front of you.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Close one, so I'm picking two:

"Charlie don't surf" - Robert Duval in Apocalypse Now

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses. - Blues Brothers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Shawshank

" get busy livin or get busy dying "

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

my wifes favourite "nobody puts baby in the corner" dirty dancing

mine "now i know what your thinking - did he shoot 5 times or 6, now in all the excitement i kinda lost count myself,
so question is - are you feeling lucky PUNK!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm the boss you can't have two ONLY one.....

"Choose life....." Trainspotting

"I love the smell of napalm......" Apocalypse Now

I'm allowed as many as I like.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Those giraffes you sold me, they won't mate. They just walk around, eating, and not mating. You sold me... queer giraffes. I want my money back.

or

Well there's this passage I got memorized. Ezekiel 25:17. "The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the inequities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness. For he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who attempt to poison and destroy my brothers. And you will know I am the Lord when I lay my vengeance upon you."


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

"Ever since I can remember I always wanted to be a gangster. To me that was better than being president of the United States. To be a gangster was to own the world." 
Henry Hill/Ray Liotta in Goodfellas (1990)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Or..

"We want the finest wines available to humanity. And we want them here, and we want them now!" 
Withnail/Richard E Grant in Withnail & I :lol:


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

"It doesn't matter if you win by an inch or a mile, winnings winning." *Fast and Furious*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Never thought I would see a Fast and Furiois quote....

"Where's your tool....." Scum


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

jamman said:


> Never thought I would see a Fast and Furiois quote....
> 
> "Where's your tool....." Scum


 I'm only 24 so grew up with the films, can't help it.

However another favourite would have to be "welcome to the layer cake".


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry got to do it,

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I watched C-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhäuser Gate. All those moments will be lost in time, like tears...in...rain. Time to die.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

"A wafer thin mint?" - Python obviously, but useful in any situation where someone's just stuffed a load of food in their gob.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"My god it's full of stars....."


----------



## Azreal (Mar 7, 2013)

Marcus Burnett: Hey man where-where-where's your cup holder? 
Mike Lowrey: I don't have one. 
Marcus Burnett: What the f- w'you mean you don't have one? Eighty thousand dollars for this car and you ain't got no damn cup holder? 
Mike Lowrey: It's $105,000 and this happens to be one of the fastest production cars on the planet. Zero to sixty in four seconds, sweetie. It's a limited edition. 
Marcus Burnett: You damn right it's limited. No cup holder, no back seat. Just a shiny dick with two chairs in it. I guess we the balls just draggin' the woopsie along.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

"Your mother sucks c*cks in Hell".


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nahhhhh


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Azreal said:


> Marcus Burnett: You damn right it's limited. No cup holder, no back seat. Just a shiny dick with two chairs in it. I guess we the balls just draggin' the f*** along.


 :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

jaws
"we need a bigger boat"


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

" ...life is like a box of chocolates..."


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

From Moonraker

M Whats Bond doing now

Q Why he is attempting re entry (as Bond gets it together in the capsule)

Makes me laugh every time I see it

This is also very funny


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

"You can't handle the truth..." A Few Good Men


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Schindler: "I didn't do enough... This car. Goeth would have bought this car. Why did I keep the car? Ten people right there. Ten people. Ten more people.
[Removing Nazi pin from lapel]
This pin. Two people. This is gold. Two more people. He would have given me two for it, at least one. One more person. A person, Stern. For this. I could have gotten one more person &#8230; and I didn't! And I &#8230; I didn't!"


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

"I'd buy that for a dollar"


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

"Here's a dollar, go down town and have a rat gnaw that thing of your face" Uncle Buck

"Take five, smoke em if you've got em" Spaceballs

"I apologise for calling your wife bloated warthog" Highlander

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

gogs said:


> "Here's a dollar, go down town and have a rat gnaw that thing of your face" Uncle Buck
> 
> "Take five, smoke em if you've got em" Spaceballs
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ you can't have three not even you Gogsybabes :evil: :twisted:

"You talkin' to me...." Taxi Driver


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

IC_HOTT said:


> mine "now i know what your thinking - did he shoot 5 times or 6, now in all the excitement i kinda lost count myself,
> so question is - are you feeling lucky PUNK!" :lol: :lol: :lol:


Think that woukld have been mine if you hadn't got in first. 

So instead I'll go for "Rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb" - from The Plank.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Be a shame to choose just one James ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

gogs said:


> Be a shame to choose just one James ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Which film was that quote from? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## The Godbarber (Jul 12, 2015)

You think you're gonna live long enough to spend that money you f*cking hump?


----------

